# New kid on the block: the BMW M235i Racing - BMW Motorsport.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Motorsport is adding a new car to its customer racing range, which is spearheaded by the BMW Z4 GT3, in the form of the BMW M235i Racing. At a price of $80k, this car helps to make motorsport affordable on an entry-level basis. Customer feedback has been very positive so far. No wonder, as the new car is a true beauty.

http://youtu.be/wqimhN3B2uE

_Read more about the M235i Racing here._


----------

